# Tubal Buddies



## Martha Moo

New home for lots more chatter

Happy 

Donna


----------



## Stretch

Thank you Donna   


Lovely Ladies feel free to chat about everything here


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girs    

Well, I have just done the night feed (3.45am here) so I'm heading straight back to bed! Speak soon xxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hello new home!

Thanks Stretch. 

Jelly, hope you got back to sleep ok? 

Speak to you all soon

xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hey girls ( thanks stretch and Donna   )


My daughter has decided sleep is for the weak !!!    Which is another word for teething ! 


You have this all to come ladies    


Xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Hello new home  

Me and OH are having a like dislike discussion on name's........... stressful lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Hugs, hehe, let him pick boy name and you girl


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, just checking in to say hi! Xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Lexi


----------



## (hugs)

Hello all


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies    hope you all have a good day. Max and I are going shopping for some new trainers. I have finally started running again (going very slowly hehe) but the soles on my trainers decided to come lose! 
Really need to get rid of this extra baby weight! I used to be so slim   now I'm carrying at least 7kg too much! Know it's only been 8weeks since I gave birth but weight makes me depressed so...... Diet, run, diet, run  

Stretch, can see you are about to pop soon......   boy or girl??  

Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Morning everyone.

Jelly - enjoy getting back into your running. My sister is a keen marathon runner and always trying to get me into it. I'm too lazy for running though but I can imagine being in lovely Australia with all that sunshine makes running more appealing than here! I do lots of dog walking and walking with the pram, but the great British weather sucks most of the time and we are all bundled up and freezing cold! Hope little max is all good. 

How's everyone else, babies and bump love 

All good here apart from the wonderful world of teething !  Wait until your bubbas hit this stage girls, yikes!   I'm living off no sleep and coffee ! 
Organizing Darcey Bella's 1st birthday, getting some invites made soon. Can't believe in 3 & a half months she will be 1  bit sad about it really she's growing up fast.

Off to a mums and baby pamper session today, having a facial and Indian head massage whilst my NCT friends watch my teething bubba , really looking forward to it .

X


----------



## Jelly.B

Lolli, oh enjoy!!!! I got some spa vouchers for birthday, can't wait to use them, just want to 'slim' down a bit hehe

Wow 1year hey..... Do you think you do it again? 
Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Ooh a spa, now that's my sort of thing   


No more for me! I've done my bit


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe


----------



## lollipops

Think if you have a ' easy' first baby you more likely to want a second, my baby was riddled with colic and reflux for first 5 months, so by god it was hard. For the first 5 months I was seeing endless consultants and getting 2 hours sleep a night ( I kid you not !!!) 


She's a darling now ( mostly) but those first few months have put me and my DH off for life!


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm not sure you will likely have another because first was easy..... They always say 'if first was easy, second will be worse' hehe

Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Well everyone tells me my second would be a breeze but I'm not taking the risk!  

I have two friends who's first babies were easy, their second babies were awful !  

Not many people are lucky to get two 'good' babies  


I'm just content with my one little monster


----------



## Lexi2011

Jelly / Lolli - awwwwww loving yous profile pics of your babies. They are both gorgeous! 

All good with me, just eating as usual! Had a scan yesterday and both bubs are doing well. Looking like 2 willies present but they cant be 100% sure until 20 weeks


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh lexi so leased to hear it       boys loves their mummy   glad all going well. Eat eat eat  
Xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Afternoon ladies, 

Lolli and jelly your little one's are beauties so cute  

Jelly enjoy the running hun, I so miss the gym I can only dream about going now... lol 

Lolli hope your little one's teething isnt too bad hun poor thing  

Lexi ooooo exciting hunni all I do is eat so your not alone there...  

Well we have picked our name's finally Gracie May and Charlie Thomas 21weeks now seeing my consultant later never met him before so not sure what happens......... question for you ladies when did you feel your bubba move? I still havnt felt them move yet getting anxious now.... people keep telling me it's coz it's my first time, but thought by now I would of  

Love and hugs


----------



## Jelly.B

Hugs, felt my first proper move around 18 weeks, but everyone is different. I'm sure you will feel them any day now   or they just lazy little sods hehe xxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hugs - if you have a anterior placenta thats prob why you cant feel them yet - it shields the babies so any movement you wont feel. 

I sound like I know what i'm talking about!!!! its only because thats what ive got so i'm not expecting to feel anything for a while yet.

Love your names xx


----------



## (hugs)

Thanks Girls, I've got 1 posterior and the other anterior but thought I might have felt the other one


----------



## Jelly.B

Best things comes to those who waits   not that we have waited for all this long enough lol 

Love the names too! Charlie was the second name on my list   great taste  
Xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Jelly your not kidding...lol thanks   I'll mention it to my consultant later. Well guna go get some dinner now! So takecare all speak soon


----------



## lollipops

Hugs - I didn't feel my girl move till I was well over 20 weeks and she hardly moved throughout my pregnancy. Wasn't my placenta causing it, she was just lazy !    I was monitored closely but they couldn't find anything wrong , she just got comfy and stayed breech all pregnancy, she's more than making up for it now ! Gorgeous names by the way, my girl has two playmates called Gracie and Charlie    lovely names   




Lexi - 2 little boys !!! I had a gender scan at 16 weeks and they told me DB was a girl, they are mostly correct at detecting the sex these days, long before 20 weeks. A friend of mine was told she was having a boy at 14 weeks and he's now 8 months old !   


Had a lovely afternoon getting pampered with my NCT mummy's . Strongly suggest joining an NCT antenatal group, best money I ever spent. It's priceless having mummy friends with babies all the same age. We meet up loads now and moan, chat, moan and chat !


----------



## Stretch

Hugs - I didn't feel my first move properly until about 24 weeks and even then as I had an anterior placenta it was just lovely gentle taps......this one is posterior and it feels like she is taking a hammer to me   


Lolli - That's what I said re just the one.......but someone had other plans   


Jelly - Pop is very accurate.....I am blinkin huge and so is she...estimated at 9lb already


----------



## Jelly.B

I have joined a mothers group here, even better-they are free   like lolli says, it's great meeting people who will or have kids the same age as yours  
Tomoz I'm going for a 5k quick walk with one of the mothers, then I have mothers group in the afternoon. This weeks session is about getting your bub to nap/sleep..... Not sure it applies to me tho as we don't ave any issues there   although would love for Max to start ditching his one and only night feed! Maybe I'm asking too much from a 8week old hehe  

Stretch, oh   hehe, healthy bubba   they can sometimes be wrong tho  

Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Stretch - congrats on Your natural bfp ! What a shocker that must have been    but a lovely one. 


No chance of a surprise for me as my tubes are clipped. 


Strangely enough myself and my DH had the discussion about trying another go at IVF when DB was 6 months old, it crops up every now and then but the bottom line is if we did want to have another attempt it would have to be this year as my amh level is very low ( infact it may already be too low now) and the fact that we would have to try again so soon puts us both of. We really want to enjoy our daughter, I don't want another pregnancy or baby to take away from these special first few months with my daughter. If I had a ' normal ' body I would wait a couple of years and see how we felt then but fact is I don't have that option. It's try now or try never! 
Both myself and DH have gone over and over what's best to do, for my daughters sake I would love her to have a sibling, and for my sanity I would rather stand on hot coals than have another baby right now   
Another strong factor is that its unlikely to work on our next go, it took 4 attempts to get my daughter and do we really want to throw all that money away? It's cost us enough as it is. 
I just don't want to look back when she's 4 years old and off to school and regret not trying to give her a sibling. 
But we are very open to adoption   
So I think the conclusion of all that jabbering and jibbering is that we are going to count our blessings and be happy as a family of 3    after all I only ever wanted to be a mummy, and now I am...... That's all that matters to me


----------



## (hugs)

Stretch congratulations on your BFP hun and lol  at your comment xx

Thanks girls for the reassurance I've seen my consultant today and he has told me to stop worrying everything looks good and I'll be seeing him every 4 weeks for a scan and consultation so at least I know and I also was told I will deliver naturally at 37 weeks if twin 1/2 are head down if not C section it is! Xx

Lolli glad you enjoyed your self toady and jelly hope you enjoyed your walk  

Hello everyone else I'm off to get me pjs on ready for one born every minute. Take care catch up soon 

Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lolli, know what you mean re thinking about nr2! Your mind goes backwards and forwards, and my son is only 8weeks old and already it has crossed my mind plenty of times! Maybe it's because of ivf, the fact that we know the longer we leave it the harder it might get..... That we feel that 'pressure' 'need' to do it again ASAP ..... 
There can't be any accidents here either, no tubes 

But like you, I'm sooooo grateful for what I have now! My perfect little son, couldn't ask for anything more, and he is soooo good, I been so lucky! (apparently I was a nightmare as a child so he must be all daddy hehe, although touch wood, long way to go yet!) 

I think Im happy as a family of 3   but think there will come a time when my partner will want another...
It's not so much the ivf itself that scares me, well makes me want to think twice, not the emotional side of things, it's what it does too your body! My ovaries felt bruised for months! The hormones, the weight gain... The daily injections, the feeling of 'this is your life now, needles' Urk. But the outcome of course is so very worth it! 

My worry right now is - will I ever get my slim figure back??!!!!     hehe
Xxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi jelly,


I'm sure you & your partner will know when/if the times right to try again. If your ovarian reserve is good then there's no rush as such. I'm sure you could enjoy a year or so with your max then try again if that's what you wanted. Or try sooner if you both feel ready, there's no right or wrong, just what suits your family unit.
I understand what you mean about the drugs, yuk! All the poking & prodding and screaming hormones , its not much fun. 
I'm more concerned about another cycle failing & feeling that awful 'down & out' feeling. It wouldn't be fair to DB if I felt like that after a failed cycle. Plus i had a horrid,anxious and worrying pregnancy & again if I had another tough pregnancy it wouldn't be fair on DB. I guess I just feel like further treatment isn't the best answer as its like sailing off into the unknown again, and that scares me most. I don't want to get caught up in those desperate, intense feelings that I always get when I cycle. Plus part of me would rather keep the 5k it would cost and put it in db's savings account than effectively throw it away.
I suppose a lot depends on how you handle treatment, disappointment, drugs, hopes,fears,negative outcomes/positive outcomes, pregnancy etc. If your strong enough to ride the rollercoaster then great, but i think me & dh are tired of that rollercoaster and now we have our pot of gold we are happy to never board it again! 
Every couples different and every couple comes differently with fertility treatment. I wish I had more hope that it would work again & more faith that we could get through more treatment, but I'm just too tired of it all now. It's always been a huge battle for us to even get 1 decent embryo to transfer .
I wish you truck loads of luck if you do decide to try for a sibling for gorgeous max! Lots of fellow FF's who don't have amh problems have gone on to have successful cycles.   
I'm sure Max will keep you both busy enough for a wee while yet though and don't even talk to me about baby weight   me and my flabby tummy aren't on speaking terms these days! And my stretch marks can do one too   but both of which are more than worth it for my yummy scrummy girl 

(that's not to say I want my flabby tum to hang around forever!  ) 

Glad u made some mummy friends out there jelly, its lovely to meet fellow mums and gave adults to speak too, infact I love meeting my nct group....we all have a wicked sence of humour! 

I'm still massively jealous you live in Oz! I will live out there one day, if its the last thing I do ! 

Have a good day hun  

Hugs - try to relax (easier said than done) its still only early days for movement. You have two babies in there, you will feel them at some point thats for sure. It can just take longer for some of us, but its worth the wait  


Righto, back to sleep I go! Bloody teething! 
I've just had to cuddle her in her bedroom as she was wailing in pain from her sore gums, dribbling, fists in mouth, snot everywhere .....poor baby, its been over a week now, come on teeth! X


----------



## Jelly.B

Lolli, hope you get some sleep    poor baby too tho   

Yep, agree with everything you say! My ahm was around the 13mark I think so not too bad, of course that was 2years ago now tho.... Sure ivf drugs make it worse!  But I am certainly in no rush!   one is enough for now thank you! Bless you all with twins coming  

I never got stretch marks   but plenty of flab every where to go around!! Any takers??  
Xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi all! 
Wow its been busy on here!

I wll jump aboard the flabby tummy and stretch mark bus!! Not really bothered about it too much at the moment though and cant really diet too much with ivf around the corner. 

I totally agree with everything you have said about ttc'ing #2. I am worried about a negative outcome but for hubby and I we want to get back on the rollercoaster sooner rather than later. If it doesnt work then we will take break while we save to try again. It may seem silly but my major concern is not being able to afford accupuncture. I had it for both previous cycles but not sure if will be able to pay for it for this cycle. Just out of curiosity how many of you had it during cycles wuth bfps?

Hugs, I didnt get any movement until 22/23 weeks so try not to worry. 

Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi pp   I had acupuncture on both my cycles.... One bfn and one bfp... I certainly believe it helped me stay sane and calm!
Yes, totally understand why you doing another cycle now... Cause what if it takes a while..... Obv it will work first time for you Hun  
I haven't got money worry in that respect when it comes to ivf, it's more about how much my body actually suffered from the drugs, plus the scare of bleeding for another 3months, worrying of losing it! 

Yes, get on the flabby tum bus hehe..... Hhhmmmm maybe we should use the money for some tummy tuck instead hahaha  

Ohh lexi and hugs... You have all this to look forward too  

Seriously tho..... Does the tummy flab ever go away? Surely with lots of training


----------



## Jelly.B

Pp, whats baby Noah's routine like? Sleeping well at night? 
I'm hoping Max will start to sleep through by 12weeks!!


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Jelly,Noahs routine varies each night. Hes goes to bed at around 7/7.30 after a bath. Sometimes he sleeos for 10-11 hrs and doesnt wake for a feed and sometines he wakes up at 2/3 for a small feed.  

Im a great believer in accupuncture too but just worried about the cost. 

Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes it does add up! I went weekly up till 4-5months pregnancy, too scared to add amount up! Lol


----------



## (hugs)

Morning guy's,

Is the flab that bad   I'm smothering cream in day and night lol

PP good luck to you when you cycle again, I didn't do acupuncture as it was too expensive but heard lot's of good thing's about it, some people swear by it. Xx


----------



## lollipops

Hugs, depends on your skin Hun. I was fairly slim and toned . Now I have a huge saggy belly and its covered in purple stretch marks!    I don't care right now, I'm just watching what I eat and take the dog for a walk everyday and will deal with toning myself and hitting the gym when I get my baby girl to sleep better at night, I can't face gym sessions when I'm permantly exhausted! X


P.p - all the very best for your next cycle, it is very daunting indeed and very costly! Infact it nags me what they charge for IVF....there profits are HUGE! anyway all the very best. I've never had acupuncture, so can't really comment   


Jelly B - honestly Hun, your lucky your bubbas only up once a night at 8 weeks. My NCT group is 16 babies strong and only 2 of them are sleeping through at 8 months old. Go with the flow, you'll be surprised how things can change as they grow, one minute they are sleeping through, the next they are up all night! I often wish babies were robots- but there not!     Hope you manage to get out running, must be so lovely to be greeted by sunshine and warmth when u open the door! X


Afm- new buggy arrives today!its sad how excited I am


----------



## Jelly.B

Hugs, think everyone gets a saggy tummy unfort   no surprise after all that stretching it does. No cream will help that I'm afraid, but could help with stretch marks. I used bio oil daily when I was pregnant, and I don't have any.... Think also depends what runs in your family..... None of my sisters had stretch marks. 

Tummies will tone up in time, don't worry..... It's just that I'm not good at waiting.... And really feel uncomfy like this, just don't like myself like this if that makes sense. I used to be a size 6/8  

Lolli, all kids are different   Im taking one day at a time   but must admit routine works so well with us  
Yes, sun helps you feel like getting out, although lately been too hot to even be out   apparently been the hottest summer in history! Been around 40 for a long time! I thank my man for taking me here this summer, pregnant in this heat hehe
Finally cooling down to a nice comfy 30.   

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hugs- Oh and everyone puts on weight differently through pregnancy, no matter what you do, it will happen so no point in worrying now  
I unfort put all my weight on bum and thighs! Still can't fit into my jeans! So not because of waist, because of my blooming fat thighs! Horrid. So diet and exercise only thing that will help now! On other hand, as it was summer here through my pregnancy, I was lucky I could livein maxi dresses so no one saw my lower fat body! And everyone kept saying how lovely and great I looked, that it was all just bump on me..... If they only knew   so, now need to slim down quick as it will get colder and colder here.... And those jeans needs to fit! NOT BUYING BIGGER jeans


----------



## Jelly.B

I had to cut of tights to wear under dresses, as thighs was rubbing together, and making it very sweaty below   (was horrible feeling but does make me giggle now of the things I used to do lol )


----------



## lollipops

Haha, I had to do similar jelly   


At one stage about a week before I was booked in for a section none of my pants would fit me, so I had to cut them down one side so they would fit over my fat **** !


----------



## Jelly.B

Haha that's funny   although not funny at the time!!!   know its all soooo worth it don't get me wrong, but I'm really struggling seeing this extra weight! Know it takes time to lose it... Just not good at 'time' lol
7kg needs to go!!!!

Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Haha, try 2 stone    I was massive by the end of my pregnancy ! I just don't look in the mirror too long


----------



## Jelly.B

I've lost 10kg since birth but still more to go.... I just can't be relaxed with extra weight, as nothing fits   that's why also part if me says 'never get pregnant again'!!!!

Girls, ignore all this   doesn't mean it will happen to you, bet you all will look so perfect while pregnant and after  
A friend of mine lost all her baby weight within weeks!!!! Mind you, she hardly put anything on either! So unfair  
Xxx


----------



## lollipops

It will come off jelly, give it time. It's only been two months.......try not to get to hung up on it. I went through a stage of being really down about all my extra junk in my trunk but I'm just too busy to care at the minute. My size 10 clothes don't fit and I use to try and squeeze into them then get all mad that I couldn't get a calf in my old jeans, so I just slung on my maternity jeans and sucked it up. I still get down about my weight, I'm not use to being bigger than a size 10 but it does start to come off....a lot is down to toning though , which is something I've yet to battle with


----------



## Jelly.B

Toning and running for me next few months. Just need to hit it on the head and get on with it.   for every pound I lose I feel soooo much better, already noticed a little difference on legs so getting there although slowly. 

Started going to Jacobs ladder! First time I couldn't walk for days hahaha. It's basically a long staircase, just under 300 steps, you go up down up down!  Hard work for sure!! Come on toned legs, know you in there 'somewhere'


----------



## Jelly.B

Maybe I feel so bad re my extra fat as everyone here basically live in shorts, skirts, legs out, trim tummies   so all I see is fit girls around lol.  roll on winter!!!


----------



## lollipops

Yes won't help seeing skinny minnies everywhere! i took DB swimming at 12wks and there was a mum there with a baby the same age in a bikini looking amazing! I felt like a right lard ****!  

Still we all get baby weight, some gain less some gain more but its all worth it.

That ladder thing sounds horrific!   Think I would die on the spot just looking at it.

How cold does it get in winter there? Can't be half as bad as here. The suns shining today, then it clouded over and started snowing! Bloody weather! 

I've just brought a new buggy, its a baby jogger....i intend to push it like mad round the local parks and up and down the hills etc, suprising how much harder it is pushing a pram up a hill. 

I also try to do some sit ups but my stomach muscles tore in pregnancy so i have to becareful.

We are ofc to wales for 3 nights this weekend, taking our dog and all our walking gear...that should knock o few ounces of fat off my thunder thighs! 

I don't have time to go to the gym so I try and do lots of walking to keep me somewhat fit, its just a shame the weather is so rubbish here.

I use to live in spain, and I miss it like mad! I need sun, without it im a moaning miserable mess! 

My daughter has decided not to have her two usually daytime naps today, I'm not giving in on this afternoon nap though, its been an hour of her pulling herself up on the cot & screaming and me going in a lying her back down.....she's stubborn but i usually win!


----------



## Jelly.B

That made me laugh - felt like a lard   hehe 

Well, this will be my first winter here, so will get back to you on that   apparently gets cold, not anything like UK obv, still plus degrees, but as people so used to heat suppose they notice it more. And we dont have central heating so.... Last couple of nights its been cold, had to have an extra blanket in bed   but then warms up again by 10am lol. 

Sounds fab re buggie!!! Get those thighs and bum working girl! Thunder thighs, lol, you do make me giggle lol. I asked my man if he thinks I'm fat... Hehe, danger danger   he saved himself very well   said 'NO' I then said 'oh come on, look at me'!! He said 'I think you look really well for someone who just had a baby' 
Hehe.... Whateva!  

I'm going to keep running for next 4weeks outside, have a lovely lake/park just down the road so I go down there. I either go in morning before man goes to work or in the evening while he does the feed, perfect. Put my ipod on and off i go. Obv not every day, not that fit yet lol, then I will join the gym (but not till I at least don't look like a fat hippo) gym has got a babysitting service! Fantastic! 

Know what you mean re sun, I love it, just came here at the wrong time methinks, fully pregnant, hottest summer ever, worst water retention, stuck inside months before birth, stuck inside 1month after birth as too hot! 


How much do I moan!., hehe. I do love it here tho. Such lovely people, relaxed, just so different! Every morning sitting on veranda having a cup of tea, sun shining, watching the world go by... Lush  

Be careful with sit ups! I was going to start doing them again but girls at mothers group said nooooo, apparently bad for you esp after birth as actually widens your muscles or something and you can end up worse off!! Have no idea.... 

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Saying that tho.... Been stormy and raining all day today!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## lollipops

Oh I can imagine it was awful it being so hot and being pregnant ! It was bad enough being pregnant in summer here. I had the ankles and feet of a beast ! 


Oh how nice it must be to actually enjoy rain! I remember I use to go up walking when it would rain in Spain, just too cool off....was lovely   


My man has learnt to say nothing when t comes to my weight, or else he gets b!tch slapped!    Not long ago I sat on his lap and he let out this almighty groan! Cheeky   , he nearly got a fat lip!   


Yes virgin gyms have a crèche , I've been thinking of joining.  Just hate being tied into a 12 month contract. 


Yes you can only do sit ups when our a good few months after birth. Your tummy muscles are pretty shot to pieces after pregnancy and birth so they need time to fuse back together. I had a huge gap inbetween my muscles ...urghhh was horrid!


----------



## Jelly.B

Didn't know that re stomach! Uugghhh  

Right, bed time for me. Have a good day Hun and hope little one not in too much pain, poor girl.  

Nite nite all

Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Night night jelly   


My girl will be sleeping in the shed if she keeps up this teething


----------



## Jelly.B

Giggle   
Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Ladies.... What's happening

Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Not much my end   


How about you? 


How's our other bumps and babes ?


----------



## (hugs)

Not alot here ladies, 22+2 today and still no movement   worrying abit now I know I shouldn't but can't help it, seeing my consultant on the 3rd for a catch up and scan! 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## lollipops

Hugs, 

Honestly I hardly felt my daughter move the entire pregnancy! She was breech from 16 weeks and didnt move out of that position until the day she was born! I felt her first tiny movements at 24 weeks & then I only felt her move twice a day onwards. Doctors couldn't say why, just that she was lazy. You will feel your twins soon, but they might be w bit to small or comfortable at the minute x


----------



## (hugs)

Thanks lolli much appreciated I'm just that kind of person, doesn't help when people keep commenting on my bump either. Xx


----------



## lollipops

Oh Hun, I worried myself silly. Honestly I was convinced something was wrong with her. I was monitored every week after 20 weeks and had endless scans but even then I was still biting my finger nails and sick to my stomach.


Being pregnant isn't easy and especially when you have people commenting on what THEY think is right or "normal"  


What do people keep saying about your bump? 


I remember crying to my husband as at 25 weeks I was convinced I didn't look pregnant...he assured me I did but I didn't think my bump was big enough. I would stare at my bump every morning and was convinced it hadn't grown. Looking back at photos it was clear I was growing!   


But I certainly wasn't huge , and had a neat bump up until 30 weeks then BANG, I was absolutely massive! I joined an NCT group and there was a lady there having twins and I was bigger than her, I was certainly a talking point  


There was another lady at the NCT group with a tiny bump, honestly she was still wearing her normal work suits at 30 plus weeks, she was diddy! And she stayed tiny up until she had her baby boy....


There's no right or wrong way to look when pregnant, and we can't all fit into these textbook pregnancies , my god....I certainly didn't!   


I was carrying this enormous bump at 30 plus weeks that contained one very lazy,breech baby girl!   


And from the minute she was born she's been feisty and a live wire, full of personality and spunk! she is quick to learn and has a very determined attitude....she doesnt stop all day she's  moving, crawling, trying to walk, screaming, laughing, pinching and pulling the dog, trying to say mummy, trashing my house......etc etc...........and yet I was convinced, absolutely convinced there was something not right with her when I was pregnant   


Please don't do what I did and live your pregnancy on a knife edge, I look back and regret not relaxing more, not enjoying it more....and telling everyone to just sod off and stop giving me their opinions if they weren't helpful or sympathetic. 


Your babies are fine honey


----------



## (hugs)

Aw cheers  

Really pisses me off when all I get off people who know of me, and some that know me more is your bump looks small another one is are you sure you have 2 in there. And have you felt any movement yet!!! All these are very annoying and I just want to scream at them  

The best one was last week while waiting to see my consultant... a lady who over heared my conversation with the nurse... when I sat back down she commented on my bump a total stranger, full room I went bright red, just puts dowts in my head. When like you have waited so long for this. And all I want to do is enjoy it! 

Even when people ask if I have any names, and I tell them the looks or what their comments are, are just typical I just want to enjoy my pregnancy with out people butting in I mean it's not much to ask!! LOL 

Your daughter is beautiful lolli and you couldn't have put it more right   thanks


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes, hated that too! Ppl who just had to say their opinion on size or anything!  
I got the 'oh you are massive' 'sure it's not two in there' 'you must be due any minute'!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I had too much fluid around baby so yes, I wasn't on the smaller size but gosh it used to annoy me!

When ppl think you don't look the same as friends or other family members when pregnant, they do Feel the need to tell you! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi all!
I was just wondering if anyone had heard from Carah and if she'd had the twins?
Xx


----------



## lollipops

P.p - no haven't heard a thing , hope she a twinnies are ok


----------



## (hugs)

Oh dear thought you guy's knew a while back on the other thread, she was having problems and posted about it, think she went in to premature labour well she was having issues! 
Cut a long story short I messaged her and was so heartbroken for her one of her twin girl's had died   she'd got an infection which killed one of them, and carah was very ill and her other twin daughter was fighting for her life   think she was around 28 weeks!
I messaged her after that and didn't get a reply so left it!
Sorry thought you all knew


----------



## lollipops

Hugs - lost as to what to say      , awful news. I hope she and her fighting daughter are ok


----------



## (hugs)

Same lolli I really hope her other little girl pulled through   I've often thought of her and my heart goes out to her and her Angel


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes I text her a while back too, as far as I know, the little one is still in hospital     
Xxxx


----------



## (hugs)

I really hope she and baby are alright


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Oh gosh! I knew shed gone into early labour but didnt know what had happened after that. I dont know what to say...just hoping and praying she and her little girl are ok 
Xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi all!

It's quiet on here at the moment,how is everyone? Hope you all had a lovely Easter?

Xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Evening lovely ladies  

Hope everyone is well and had a lovely Easter  

Finally been feeling movement   it's wonderful 24 weeks tomorrow than I'm seeing my consultant on Wednesday for a consultation and scan, hope both babies are doing good


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone's enjoyed the long weekend? All good with me, 20 week scan on Thursday! Can't wait, my Mum is coming as hubby working so very excited for her to see them both xxx


----------



## lollipops

hugs- yay !!!!         See, it does happen eventually ! Enjoy your bubs movening, and remember if they have a quiet day its ok !    


Lexi- almost halfway !!!!    All the best for 20 week scan, its a lovely scan....bubs will look well and truly like a real baby now!   


P.P - how has your Easter been Hun?   


I have eaten my weight in choccie this weekend ! My little spud has one front tooth and another coming, its been "fun" !    Brought her the next size car seat today, she's growing so fast! She learnt to clap and wave a couple of weeks ago too......how in a few short months they change from snuggley newborns to crawling, teething, chattering little munchkins. 


Enjoy those first 5 months ladies , it goes so very fast !


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  
How are we all? 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi all,

Hope everyone's ok?

PP any news on your next round of tx?

Forgot to post after my scan last week - all went well. They were both wriggling around loads and kicking each other - typical boy behaviour!!! 100% team blue for us so 2 gorgeous brothers to look out for each other 

Any news? Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lexi,    so happy for you    boys are fab!! How much stuff have you bought so far??  

Nothing to report here..... Max has slept 'through' last two nights so hoping it will last    happy days  
Booked flights back to UK   coming back early may for 2weeks   one week in Sweden with family and the rest seeing friends in UK, can't wait  

Hope everyone is well  
Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi everyone 




Lexi - wonderful news    2 beautiful boys !      And lots of reassuring wriggling too    now you can definitely pick out names and boys clothes!   




Jelly - hi Hun, bet your looking forward to seeing family & friends    be lovely for you and Max !   




Hugs - still feeling those movements Hun?   




P.p - how's tricks with you ?   




Afm - holiday booked! 10 days in sunny portugal , can't wait! Still teething, 2 top teeth now through , 1 more to come!    So soon Darcey B will have 5 teeth, and we are hoping that will be it for a while!     Busy arranging her 1st Birthday party, she is going to be spoilt rotten, and rightly so!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lolli, can't believe little madam is one soon!!!


----------



## lollipops

I know! In 11 weeks !!! so proud of her but also sad that time has flown by so fast ......she's growing and changing everyday, they really are only babies for a very sort time. Soak up every bit of that newborn/ tiny baby stage, as all to soon its over. 


Having said that, its great fun having a crawling/cruising chattering 9 month old!


----------



## Jelly.B

Max is def not a new born anymore   proper baby now but love him and he's noises hehe 
He loves standing up and really wants to walk!!! Keeps putting one foot in front of the other, then again, takes a few steps if you hold his arms!! Amazing    so cute

Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Awww bless him, strong boy! Just like my DB, she has always had strong legs and loved standing up, and she rolled and rolled for England!  Playgyms were pointless in our house as she rolled off them. Still he's still a tiny bubba, hes at such a sweet age , I look at photos of DB at that age and can't believe she's the same baby that is currently stood up leaning against the TV watching Mickey Mouse! 

If he's a " stander" he will probably love a Jumperoo when he's a bit bigger, DB loved hers, infact door bouncers, walkers....anything that ment she was stood up and moving around! 

Hope weathers still nice out there! Its been positively boiling here lately, a whole 7 degrees one day! Tshirts weather!


----------



## Jelly.B

Ohhh have to check it out! 

34 here.... Sick of this heat. Lol    
Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Omg !!!! Jealous !!!! spinspin


----------



## Jelly.B

Don't be! It just hit 35 and just no air, really sticky. Went to shop and back earlier and was 'glowing' buckets lol. Weekend cooler, 26ish, now that's perfect


----------



## lollipops

Oh i would give anything to be glowing in sweat!  I'm under the duvet, PJ's on and heating on   but yes I agree when you live in that heat its too hot for day to day life. I find anything over 30 degrees a struggle if you have to work/get jobs done etc! When I lived in Spain I would literally have to spray myself with ice cold water every 10 mins just so I could carry on with my job.....

But I do miss my sunshine & heat and remain forever jealous of you living in Oz


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

HI all,

Lollipops can't believe your little girl is nearly one. I know what you mean about the time flying by. Noah is nearly 6 months and although it is wonderful watching him grow and develop its also quite sad how quickly time is going!!

Lexi, fab news on your scan and having two boys. Now the fun of picking names!!

Jelly, I would definitely get a jumperoo,Noah absolutely loves his. Not long to go until your holiday back to the UK. 

Afm, all is well here. Noah is fab. We started baby led weaning Monday so we are enjoying watching him try new foods!!. Treatment is hopefully going ahead in June so I've got to ring clinic after next AF to order drugs. Acupuncture is booked for next week and  trying to eat very healthily so all on track!! 

Xx


----------



## (hugs)

Hello ladies lot's going on  

Jelly A trip to see family and friends sounds lovely   wish we had some heat here, I'm still in my dressing grown... lol 

Lolli yes feeling my little bubbas more and more totally love it   A holiday sounds fab  

PP oooo starting TX very soon very exciting hun  

Lexi two boy's that's brilliant news hun so happy for you   any names yet?  

AFM feeling more movements now which I love   bump growing, back next Wednesday for a growth scan so fingers crossed their both doing well   just so tired and bad backache boo lol


----------



## lollipops

Hugs- yay! Look at that big bumpy you have    and I'm pleased your now getting reassuring movements   


P.p - all the best for tx in June        And hurray to weaning ! A whole new phase in babyhood! X


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies  

Lolli, madam is such a cutie!! 

P.p, wow, June hey!! Roll on! We are all here to support you! 

Hugs, lovely pic! How you feeling chick? So glad you feeling plenty of movements now, it's sooooo special! 

Lexi, how are you? Hope boys behaving inside hehe. 

Little Max is 3months today!!   goes so quick lol. Can't wait for my trip back home   plenty of exercise for me at mo and going really well, slowly fitting in to things again, tight, but def getting there lol. Another 5kg to lose...... But so far, in 3months, I have lost 17kg (2.6st) ..... So not too bad I guess  

Xxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Happy 3 month birthday Max ! 12 whole weeks old   Awww!   And great news on weight loss too!  


Hows everyone this weekend? 


I think we might attempt a trek out to a farm this afternoon, DB sure loves animals! But first I'm going to catch up on some sleep whilst DH gives madam some brekkie as I've had 4.5hrs in total last night ! Mind you that's an improvement on the 2hrs sleep I got the night before


----------



## Jelly.B

Wow, lolli, I could not live on such little sleep! Hats of to you!  
Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Haha, dont have a choice im afriad...unless i shut her in the shed! Which is tempting most nights!


----------



## Jelly.B

Bless   poor both of you! 

Hope you had a good weekend tho. I went out Friday night...... Payed for it big time yesterday!! The hangover, wow!!! I used to be able to drink!!......


----------



## lollipops

Urgh! yes the hangovers don't work well with babies do they. I don't drink anymore, even 1 glass of wine & I have a headache! Like yourself I use to enjoy a drinky poo's. X


----------



## Jelly.B

I left Max with 'daddy' all day,hehe. I love my wine too much to give it up hehe
Xx


----------



## lollipops

Bet daddy loved some 1-1 time   


I love my wine too, but simply can't hack it anymore! I've turned into a wuss!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol


----------



## Jelly.B

HOW IS EVERYONE?!!!??!!?


----------



## lollipops

All good here thanks jelly . 


How's you & max ?


----------



## (hugs)

All good here too   saw my babies last week both doing well phew   got them to double check sex deffo boy girl YAY!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## lollipops

Wonderful news hugs. Perfection, a boy and a girl


----------



## Jelly.B

That's job done hahaha


----------



## (hugs)

Hehehe thanks ladies


----------



## Jelly.B

How's little trouble lolli?  

4kg to go ladies!!  Getting there  

Lexi, where are you and little boys??   

Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Well done on the weight loss.   


I've lost a bit too but I'm not getting hung up on the exact numbers or else I get a bit obsessed. I'm just walking the dog for at least an hour every evening and watching what I eat, need to look semi decent in my bikini on holiday   


Yes Lexi - how are u and your boys?   


Darcey Bella is great thanks, her usual strong willed self    had her 6-12 month check yesterday and health visitors were pleased with her , said she's fairly advanced for her age, more than hit her milestones and is obviously a stubborn character    well we know that !    But I was a proud mummy    


As for her sleeping, well we just ignore her now. She screams her head off for hours but we shut her bedroom door and leave her too it. Mummy has got tough and mean! It's working though


----------



## Jelly.B

I have to concentrate on numbers or I won't work hard enough hahaha     whatever works hey  

Oh bless her, and you!! Must be hard resisting going in to her..? But sure it will be for the best Hun   she WILL learn lol   
Clever little girl  

Max is ever so good as always, had 4nights of waking up EVERY two hours! WTF! Just as we got him sleeping through as well! Got told apparently normal and they go through some 'phase' anyway, all back to normal and mummy getting lots of rest again   was walking around like a zombie as not used to it lol. 

Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Totally normal jelly. Even the most sleepiest baby goes through sleep regression. As they get older they happen more often too , but if they are usually a good sleeper then they tend to go back to their usual sleep routine pretty easily.


Hot sleep regression times are 4 months and 9 months, around about these times its very common for babies sleep patterns to go completely belly up! My NCT group have all experienced it, and 3 of them swore that their babies wouldn't get out of their routine as they loved their sleep too much...guess what they did! 


I spitefully laughed when one rang me at 6 in the morning having only got 3 hours sleep all night   she just told me to say it.... So I did very loudly and proudly " I told you so"    haha. 
Soon sorted her out after a cuppa round mine! I swear because I've spent 9 months with broken sleep and tried every trick in the book to get my daughter to sleep they all call me the sleep guru!    Everytime my phone rings and its one of NCT friends I can bet my bottom dollar they are ringing to moan about what a rubbish night they have had . It's one of our many group jokes   


Happens to the best of babies.


Well done on your weight loss, you must be super proud . It does make you feel sooooo much better when you start to loose some weight . X


----------



## Jelly.B

Naughty babies lol   

That made me laugh - sleep guru      so funny


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Glad to see everyone is well, lovely to hear stories about your babies Jelly and Lolli!

Jelly ace news re weight loss, just not sure i'll ever get my normal body back! 

Lolli, loving your tough mummy bit!   I hope I can do the same as totally crap with out sleep (what a joke coming from the lady expecting twins in 3 months!!)

Hi hugs my lovely xx

PP hope all ok with you and Noah 

Afm, all going well thankfully. Back at hospital on Monday for 24 week scan and then onto 4 weekly appointments. Going on a shopping mission on Saturday to buy buggy and car seats etc. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## lollipops

Lexi - oh great stuff on the baby shopping   its so exciting buying all the things baby (s) need! Enjoy every minute


----------



## lollipops

Oh and got any ideas on the buggy you want? I love a good pram


----------



## Lexi2011

We're going for the bugaboo donkey after much deliberating. Now need to decide on which colour to get! Do you think it's really boring to go for black? X


----------



## lollipops

My twin mummy friend has the Donkey for her girls, in black   she doesnt regret the colour choice as it doesn't show the dirt up. 

I had a lime green pram, just by getting it in & out the car it got filthy. I now have a black pushchair! 

Black might not be the most exciting colour but its practical  

Ooh exciting stuff!


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Evening all!

It's quiet on here at the moment. Hope all is well with everyone?

Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi P.P    how's you and your gorgeous boy ? 


All good here, I have a 10month old baby who has started sleeping through the night      don't get me wrong we still have bad nights, mainly teething related but overall she's sleeping much better and about 3x a week she completely sleeps through....bliss


----------



## Jelly.B

Lolli, hurrah for better sleep!!     hehe

How is everyone  

Back from UK/Sweden trip and it was fab! LOVED every minute of it, but also nice to be back home here in Oz  
Little man has been the best boy ever, settled into his routine after every trip, no crying on flights, I'm a very proud mummy    

Hope everyone is well  
Xxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Jelly B. Welcome home. Bet your family doted on your boy and were so pleased to see you. And great your little man was so well behaved  

Afm - 10 days till holiday   
Exited for some sun.

Darcey Bella sleeping through still.....I finally have my life back ! And sanity  


Hows everyone else ? X


----------



## Jelly.B

Lolli, that made me laugh!     
max has slept through since 3months old roughly but won't rub that in your face hehe   
Seriously tho, must make you feel so much better!! I can't cope at all when max has a bad night here and there as just not used to it, so for you now to get your well deserved rest, LUSH! So, WELL DONE DARCEY BELLA    

Ohhh hols eh   got a new sexy bikini?? 
I added on 3lbs on hols aarrrggghhhhh...... Just what my thighs needed   NOT! 
Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Yes I'm chuffed to bits with her sleeping. She also said her first word a week ago "dog"   


Hasn't said it again since!   


Got my dreaded bikinis ready    DH tells me I look fine in them, I just don't feel 'fine' in them   


Anyway, least of my worries at the minute. Just looking forward to some sun on my skin and as we rented a villa, no one has to see my body by the pool anyway


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bless her!!!!

Lush! Bet you can't wait! And I'm sure you look just lovely   
People kept telling me at home how lovely I looked which is nice...... But you know when you YOU just don't feel it   anyway, had a lovely time away so worth the extra few pounds teehee  

Very jealous, you will have a fab time  
Xxx


----------



## Stretch

Oi you lot stop bragging about all your sleep......................yawn.........I am hangin


----------



## lollipops

Stretch -     I won't brag Hun, can't possibly brag...it's took almost 11 months for my terror to understand night time = sleep


----------



## (hugs)

Hello ladies  

Lovely to hear both of you are doing well and both your babies picture's look so cute, gorgeous ladies  

Lolli hope you enjoy your self away very jel lol  

Jelly nice to hear you had a good time away  

Lexi and pp and stretch hope your all well  

Well 31 weeks now   babies wriggling about getting big and uncomfy now carnt bend to pick things up hurts to much, I look and feel so tired all the time, I've got very low iron so been put on iron tablets!
Back for growth scan and to discuss options for section or natural next weds getting all very real now  
Have been getting all the stuff in so it's coming together now just a few odds and ends to get now.  

Love to all


----------



## Jelly.B

Hugs, bet you look fine Hun   wow, 31weeks!!! Not long now!! 
What do you think you will do? C-section or pain?? Hehe  

Got mothers group this morning, then heading off to shopping centre, seen a pair of flats I desperately want!   
Xxxx

Ps. Lolli, 9days to go  

Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Jelly - yay 9 days ....   hehe. Enjoy ya shopping trip  

Hugs - love your photo. Your blooming and growing so much now! I bet you cant wait. I had a c-section so if you want any advice let me know  


Well I am off to look at a nursery today.....my baby is growing up !!!
Also going for lunch with my friend and her 10 month old twin girls. X


----------



## Jelly.B

I had a c-section too, healed really fast  

Oh lolli, have fun   LOVE SHOPPING hehe

Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Jelly B - love shopping too.....just minus baby   im off to the shops on my own Saturday.  Bliss


----------



## Jelly.B

That's even better hehe. I went shopping without Max a few weeks ago. Bliss!!!!!


----------



## lollipops

It sure is bliss isnt it. Time to browse, try things on.....sit and have a coffee and read a mag......oh I am excited already  x


----------



## Jelly.B

Yep! Although I wasnt too impressed trying things on! Nothing fits!   lol, but oh how nice it was to just think about me..... ME ME ME ME


----------



## lollipops

I just try it on and make sure I buy tops that hide the muffin top   but yes its lovely to have time alone . Even more so now DB is going through a really clingy stage at perminately attached to me


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh dear... Clingy stage  
Max has been a NIGHTMARE today!!!!! Nothing was good enough!! Moody little 'thing' hehe
Glad day is over to be honest. Sitting on sofa with a glass of wino   well deserved methinks  
Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Yep clingy stage is a nightmare. Cant leave a room without hysterics !so nursery can deal with her   enjoy ur evening. X


----------



## (hugs)

Well an eventful day woke up to pink discharge so rang the ward and they said come in and get checked out, so went in had my blood pressure urine sample and they examined my stomach all was good so had a quick scan babies both seemed fine she checked the fluid and doppler and all was good! 
They then hooked me up to a heart monitor to listen to babies heart beats properly did that for 20 mins than waited around for the Doctor. Finally saw Doctor and he wanted to do a speculum to check cervix when he checked he couldn't see cervix properly as I had a lot of pink discharge, so hes done swabs and sent me home to rest. Gotta go back next week weds for my results and discuss options for section or birth and ive also got a growth scan! 
Just chilling at home now had a few cramps hope its normal  

And any tips on anything ladies is very much appreciate


----------



## Jelly.B

Hugs, sending you super    know what it feels like. I had to go through all of that weekly from 35weeks pregnant, not cause of bleeding but had so much fluid around baby and all my levels was up and down all the time. Once they wouldn't let me home so had to stay over night, Urk 

From what I have heard, bleeding can be from the pressure??   I'm sure all is fine   I had lots and lots of cramps towards end of my pregnancy, thought little man was ready to come out but noooooooo   little bugger stayed in an extra 8 days!!!  

Xxxxx


----------



## (hugs)

Thanks jelly for that, it's a constant worry isnt it   I just want to keep them in there for as long as possible for there sakes, but doctor sent me home so gotta take his advice! Lazy weekend  

Hope your well


----------



## lollipops

Feet up hugs    your babies are obviously safe and sound in there but rest your body. Pregnancy takes its toll on anyone, but carrying twins will be a big strain .....get waited on hand and foot


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies, 

Just nipping on to say hi! Hope everyone is well? 

How are all the babies doing? 

PP have you started treatment yet? 

I'm 30 weeks on Thursday so starting to feel this is actually happening   All seems to be going well, just hoping they stay put for as long as poss. Finish work next week and can't wait, seem to have gone back to my first trimester exhaustion again.

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi Lexi,
Wow 30 weeks!! How exciting!! Not long to go now. Do you know if you are having a natural birth or c-section?

How is everyone else

Afm I started dr on Sat. Totally panicked with first injection but it soon came floding back!!

Xx


----------



## (hugs)

Hey guys, quick update I had my babies last Monday at 33 weeks!! I was admitted the week before as my water's went on my boy, so was in hospital for a week had steriod injections the lot, but started having contractions early hours Monday. Went down to labour ward at 6 in the morning, I gave birth naturally to my boy at 10:27   than they tryed to turn my girl no joy so she came breech at 10:59  
It was hard work, and I teard and lost alot of blood but worth every dam minute I am so smitten with them both  
Gracie Mae, and Charlie Thomas are in SCBU the staff are and have been fantastic with us, as they was born at 33 weeks and are prem, they needed help they was in a incubator and had tubes here and there, but there making fantastic progress there now a week old as of Monday, and are in a open cot and being tube fed their milk. It's been a rollercoaster of emotions didn't want to leave them when I came home   I was and have been so emotional, but the thought of them coming home keeps me going!!
It's hard work, as I'm expressing my milk, coming and going to hospital, but wanted to update while I have a minute. 

Love to all


----------



## Jelly.B

Hugs, massive congrats!!!!!!! And what stunning names   Charlie was on my list for boys too  
Sorry you have had a tough journey but like you said, so worth it. I lost soooo much blood too through delivery. 
Hope they will both be home with you soon xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and we would LOVE to see photos  
Xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Wow!! Congratulations Hugs!! Go you, giving birth to twins naturally!!! How much do they weigh?

A huge congratulations to you and OH!! They will be home before you know it!

xxx


----------



## Stretch

Ahh BIG CONGRATULATIONS Hugs.....so pleased for you all


----------



## lollipops

Just got back from holiday and saw this amazing news !!! 


Well done Hugs .....you super star mummy. Your precious babies will be home with you soon. Stsy strong and a massive congratulations to you  xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Thanks ladies  

Charlie was 4lb6 and, Gracie 4lb2


----------



## lollipops

Wow such fab weights for 33 weeks !!!  

Keep us posted & hope your babies are home very soon x


----------



## Dreams41

Huge congratulations Hugs,  enjoy every minute and hope you get to take  them home soon.
Love your choice of names. 

Lexi  hope you are doing well too,  can't have much longer to go now? 

Love to all xx


----------



## (hugs)

Quick update ladies, been a mad few days over here back and fourth to hospital.... knackered.com lol me and DP stayed at the hospital for 48hour's on Sunday sleeping in this room with our babies, changing feeding and taking care of them.

Tonight we brought Charlie home  
Feel gutted and upset about Gracie as she's not ready yet but I know she's in the right place at the moment just need her to speed up and do it for the girl's lol

Will update when I have time

Love to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hugs, great news! I'm sure little Gracie will join you all soon  

Get used to being tired Hun, you have years of it to come hehe  

How's everyone else?

Lolli, good hols??

Lexi, hows you and bump??   can't be long now  

Pp, how's tx going so far?? 

Max is rolling over all the time now, and he pushes himself forward so you got to watch him! He will be at one spot one minute and somewhere else the next hehe bless lol xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hugs - amazing news   just fab. And your gorgeous Gracie will soon be home with you. Your almost there hun  

Jelly - oh the joys of rolling  amazing how far they can get will just rocking and rolling !!! DB could move from room to room with her rolling  but compared to crawling its a breeze  


Lexi & p.p - fill us in girl's  

Afm - fab holiday in Portugal Weather went a bit pete tong part way through but was just bliss to spend time as a family. DB loved the pool, slept well and generally was loving it. My inlaws are moving out to Portugal in a few months...its very tempting to go with them ! 

In other news DB is taking her first few steps. So proud!!! Shes still crawling mostly but can walk if shes determined enough  


Hope alls well ladiss x


----------



## Jelly.B

Go DP


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi all, 

Hugs glad to hear Charlie and Gracie are doing so well, not long til they both come home xx

Jelly, good to hear all good with you and Max ison the move! Xx

Lolli awwwww go DB, wow what a lovely milestone to experience as a mummy xxx

Dreams, hi lovely been meaning to get in touch. How far along are you now?

PP, how's tx going? 

Afm all good, 31 weeks now so on countdown. Am finishing work today as HUGE now and struggling a bit. 6 weeks til I get to meet my precious boys and just can't wait xxxx

Lots of love to all


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies   hope all well, nearly weekend  

Lexi, hope you enjoying your time at home now   not long now......  
Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Pp, how's tx going??    
Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARCEY BELLA 
     
Xxx


----------



## (hugs)

Happy birthday darcey   

Sorry havnt been around much these babies are very demanding I'm so exhausted dp goes back to work next week so will be doing it all myself  

Ive had good and bad days   Gracie Mae is a right madam and wants my attention 24/7 she screams the house down if not and my Charlie Thomas is such a good boy, he wants feeding and changing and a cuddle than goes bk over bless them  

They was 4 weeks old on Monday feeding every 4 hours and gaining weight!

I hope everyone is well   ^huge jelly and lolli love your pics. Xx


----------



## lollipops

Its girls for you hun  

Darcey Bella was the same- demanding !!! I can imagine its tough having a demanding tot when you have twins. 
She will learn to be more patient and wait hun xxx

Thanks for birthday wishes - DB got spoilt rotten and is worn out from all the fuss and fun of today. Shes 1 !!! I cant believe it ! X


----------



## Jelly.B

Hugs, so happy to hear they are both home tho! Am I right....?   understand it must be hard work, one is hard enough at times so.... Lexi, don't read this hehe but glad all going well. Make sure you eat ok! You need the energy. I used to prepare my lunches day/s before to make it easier for me. Buy a whole chicken, in the oven it goes then cut into pieces, it will last you for a few days and just add salad   simples  

Lolli, awwww bet little madam had a lovely time. Can't believe she is 1 either!! Where did that time go?!?! Esp as you hardly slept any of it hehe  

Lexi, how are you?? Where are you??!? Can't wait to hear some news about your precious little boys  

Pp, hope tx going well!?  

Not much happening my end. Finished my two week diet Sunday and lost 3.5kg (7.11lbs) not bad for two weeks I guess   think might do it again in a couple of weeks as want to shift my last 2kg! Then I'm back to pre baby weight   

Max is teething so plenty of crying and wakings during night! Bless him. 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi lovelies, 

How is everyone on here? Any news ladies? PP?

Afm 34 weeks today!!! Thrilled to have got this far and hoping we can last for another 3 weeks. Induction planned for the 1st August. 

Had a shocker today was holding my friends baby just in his nappy and suddenly water is trickling down my legs. Obviously thought it was my waters breaking only to realise he was peeing on me as his nappy was leaking - that's about as near as I've got to any signs of labour  

Love and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Lexi -   bet that got your heart racing !!!   how are you coping in this heat?  

How's everyone else? 

Afm - more teething here !!! The dreaded back teeth, which are by far the worst teeth to come through. My poor girls in agony bless her. I am hoping we just have a rough few months getting the rest of the damn things through ! No one tells you the true story of teething when your pregnant do they ?


----------



## Jelly.B

Lexi, oh my god, that really made me laugh    hehe
I can't wait to hear some news soon!! Come on little boys  

Lolli, more teething, eeeeekkkkk. Drug her up hehe  

Hugs, how's you and little ones?  

Pp, haven't heard from you, hope tx going well! 

Little Max has been having a cold but his coughing getting worse and he coughs so hard that he loses his breathing which is sooooo scary and awful to listen too! Had to make a night trip to doctors the other night after being on phone to a health nurse, apparently the whooping cough vaccine doesn't always work!   so they thought best to run some tests. We do think it's just a cold tho so just keeping an eye on him now. Bless him 

Hope you all having a fab weekend. We are off out for some breakkie xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and happy 'half' birthday Max


----------



## Jelly.B

Very quiet here ladies..... Hope everything ok  
Xxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi jelly, how are you lovely? What's new? How's gorgeous max?

Hi to everyone else - how all babies are doing well and been coping in this heat & humidity?

All good here, 36 weeks now which is amazing with twinnies and I'm getting induced nxt week. Can't wait now, am even looking forward to labour!!! 

Will keep you all posted xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lexi so excited for you     can't wait to hear THE news    xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

And my news is that we have just bought a house here in Oz.... So guess we are staying haha so excited and scared at the same time haha 
Max will have such a good life here, and I love every minute being here too   xxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Wow Lexi, 36 weeks!! I bet you cant wait to meet your little boys.  How exciting! !

Hope everyone else is well. It has been quiet on hear lately.

Hugs how are you and those beautiful babies? 

Xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Great news on the house Jelly! !


----------



## lollipops

Lexi - wow 36 weeks with twins is amazing !!! Well done you !    Hope you have a smooth induction and you will soon have those babies in your arms   


Jelly B- wow, that's a big move! How nice to have your own proper place out there! How's Max - his cough better? X


P.P - how are you ?  X


All fine here - busy busy running after my toddling 1 year old !


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girls  
It's 2.40pm here and I'm still in pjs hahaha (I have had a shower tho ok! Hehe) it's been raining all day so we are having a sofa day  

Max's cough is much better thank you   we are on the 4th day/night of no dummy and think he has finally forgotten about it        

Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Well done ditching the dummy Jelly B    
And PJ days are the best !!! 


We have jabs today -    oh she's going to scream!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Max has jabs Monday. It's awful isn't it   the doctor looked at me last time as to say 'get a grip woman' 
I just get a bit teary as just horrid seeing them so upset. Max is only upset for 5min or so then all better by the time we leave but it's those minutes I hate lol xxx


----------



## lollipops

Yep jabs suck   


Especially because Darcey-Bella really does freak out and scream. 


These are the big guns today. 3 jabs in total   


It's not going to be nice at all. On her last jabs she literally grabbed my hair and held on for dear life then soaked her nappy with wee    poor thing.


Still they have got to be done, but its never easy is it . 


X


----------



## Jelly.B

Awww poor little darling


----------



## lollipops

All done - she pulled a chunk of my hair out and screamed the building down then conked out in the car  

I have been warned shes likely to get some side effects in 6-7 days time . Oh joy !


----------



## (hugs)

Hey everyone sorry I haven't been around and dowt I will be as these twins keep me far too busy..... were all doing alright apart from being tired. Twins was 2months on Monday   bless em got there jabs booked in on the 14th not looking forward to that. 
My Charlie has a reflux and I'm having a few problems with him keeping his feeds down, and he now has a cough   so another trip to the doctor's tomorrow. 

I'm still reading when I can so nice to hear how your all getting on


----------



## lollipops

Hi hugs   


Nice to hear from you. My daughter had reflux so if you need any advice or just to chat let me know   
I can sympathize with the tiredness, I know I only had one but she never slept from day one. I got 2 hours sleep every night, nothing more and nothing less. It's tough   but so so worth it    good luck with jabs, I know the advice isn't to do this....but I gave a dose of calpol before we had ours   


Hi everyone else


----------



## Jelly.B

Hugs, nice to hear from you   in regards to jabs, it's ok to give them painkillers. If you lucky your GP might even give your little ones something at your appointment   mine did   he gave me a whole bottle of panadol to take with me free   

Know you must be tired.....   my SIL has twins and there was a lot of tears from her during first 6months.   but it does get easier chick   hope you got family and friends helping you  
I would seriously advice trying to get into a routine if you haven't already   

Lolli, hope madam is ok. Max got his jabs today! (got cancelled Monday) He's normally ok, it's just the tears there and then I hate plus his routine gets buggered as he always gets sleepy after   and I'm a cruel mother who only lets him sleep at certain times haha

Lexi, please pop boys out now    I'm too excited to wait any longer hehe  

Pp, how are you my love?   how's little man? 

Xxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Jelly b - I think the shock of jabs knocks them out doesn't it ! Every jab DB has had she's screamed then conked out in the car    I found the second lot - what you just had not too bad. But the last ones, the MMR one is hideous! Poor DB is convered in spots and rashes and did have a temp. The trouble with the last jabs is that it's a live vaccine , so it's more likely to upset them. And the added bonus is that it lasts 2 weeks in their system! Oh joy! It peaks at a week - which is this Friday ( just so happens I am on a girls night out so DH will have to deal with her if she's not well   ) 


I am just glad ours are over ( well until she's 3yrs old) 


How's the house moving going? 


Like you I have DB on a strict napping routine. I have done since she was 6 months old. You regularly see me driving around with all the windows open, singing at the top of my lungs if she's nodding off when she shouldn't be! 


I do miss the 2 naps a day, we are down to 1 a day now . 


X


----------



## Jelly.B

Max was SOOOOO good   cried for about 30sec   stuffed a bottle in his mouth and all fine hehe 

This was his 3rd vacc, we have them at 2,4 and 6months. Next 'big' one is at 1year eeekkkk 

Girls night out!! You rock! Hehe bet you looking forward to it!  

We moving in October so plenty of time lol   can't wait tho! 

Ohhh poor madam, I do hope she will be ok and not suffer from 'after jab' pain  
Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Yes I would use the bottle trick too    but she's too old for that now. And even if I did try ramming a bottle in her mouth, I doubt she would have taken it after 3 jabs in the thighs!   


Oh lots of time for you to pack then. I packing! We moved when DB was 6 months old and it was a bit tricky as we had sooooooo much stuff! 
It's all worth it though isn't it. Be nice to have your first xmas with max in your new Aussie home! 


What's the weather like there at the min? 


X


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe bless her lol 

Max's first Xmas will be in Adelaide though.... With marks parents.... Wanted it to be with my family in Sweden to be honest but bless marks mum, she's so excited! So we will be going home to Sweden before Xmas or after. Thinking after as would be nice to spend Max's first birthday in Sweden with snow  

Rain rain rain! This is winter hehe. Not really that cold, 17-20degrees maybe but it's the wind that makes it feel rather nippy  

Heard you been having fab weather lately!!!! 

So, turned into a crafty lady haha.... Got myself some canvases, wooden letters, paint and all sorts   love it lol xxxx


----------



## Lexi2011

Our beautiful boys arrived safely in the early hours of Monday morning. Henry Matthew weighing 6lbs 13oz (little whopper) and Louis Joseph weighing 4lbs 8oz. In hospital for a while due to fluctuating blood sugars but hope to be home by the end of this week. Head over heels in love xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Massive congrats lexi      lovely names too     been keeping an eye on you waiting for news hehe
My induction isn't go to plan either at start, body wasn't interested UNTIL they broke my waters lol 

So happy for you xxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Wow welcome to the world boys !!! Amazing news !!! Hope your home soon honey.


----------



## (hugs)

Huge congratulations hunni.... enjoy


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Massive congratulations Lexi!!! Wonderful news!!! Hope you can all go home soon.

Xxxx


----------



## Dreams41

Lexi,  Massive massive  congratulations.  So so happy for you.  Love your choice of names. Hope you get to take your boys home soon. xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Very quiet here ladies....    

How's it all going for our twinni mummies??  

Xxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Howdy  

Sorry for being missing in action - toddlerhood is far more hectic than babyhood   
I don't get a minute to myself some day's - between being out run by a 13 month old and then coping with toddler tantrums lifes pretty chaotic - but its all fun and games  


So hows everyone and their bubba's ?  Twin mummy's are you jacked up of caffeine ? I lived on coffee for the first 6 months


----------



## (hugs)

Hey lovely ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around for a bit soooo busy don't get a minute to myself   my gorgoues twins keep me very occupied there 13 weeks tomorrow..... lollipop please don't scare me lol so it doesn't get any better    

I have been through a rough few weeks my DP is a selfish man he hasn't been helping at all I have been doing all the night feeds I'm total knackered and my babies do not sleep    

I hope everyone is well


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  
Oh hugs, men don't quiet get it at times .... Wish I was there to help you!!! I would take the twins for a nite   must be hard darling. I moan here about my man not doing enough so understand!! But it does get easier!!! All kids are different! My friend got twins and they are over a year now and she's finding everything so much easier. its different from singles .... Twins take care of each other, play with each other   
You will be amazed later how much love twins will share once get older. It's so cute!! They might be hard work now, but you might find it easier later as they grow and find each other. They won't need mum as much as a single child   all kids so different Hun. They go through such difference stages. Max was such an easy baby. Slept through the night, hardly cried. Once he hit 6months he was hard work! Attention seeker!!! Now he's such a darling again hehe. Love it!!! So you see, all kids are different. Esp twins. You just have to find your own way, your own path ... You get there Hun 

Lolli, trouble sure us a cheeky madam hehe

Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Oh hugs .

The lack of sleep is a killer. My daughter didnt sleep through the night till 9 months and up until then most nights I got 2 hours sleep. It was awful and at times wondered how I was going to cope !!! But at some point they will settle and will sleep ! Honest they will !!! When they are a bit older you can try some sleep training methods  

My friend has twi  girls and like Jelly says they entertain each other. Yes they have tantrums like all babies do but usually one has a tantrum and the other starts laughing and almost snaps the other out of it. 

Twins are a challenge but once you get some sleep back In your life ...it really does help. And your man needs a kick up the backside honey  you cant do it all on your own . I struggle with one madam anx my DH helps loads...so I can oy imagine how tired and frustrated you are.

Sleep cures everything hun. Do you have any family that can come and sit with them whilst you grab some sleep ? 

One day you will look back and think how on earth did I survive on so little sleep. But u do somehow !! Xx


----------



## (hugs)

I know ladies your all very right.... it's the sleep I know it will get better eventually lol and something else will replace that. Lol
If it wasn't for the gorgeous gummy smiles I get off them both melts my heart  

I'm trying to get them in some routine bath pjs bottle around 9ish then by the time I'm finished bed for me. Lol 

The only person who's helped with them on a day to basic is my mum she feeds one while I see to the other... helps around the house too!
DP goes away working on Tuesday till Sunday so hoping he comes back a changed man   or they will be trouble hehe

Your pictures of your little ones are beautiful


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Evening all!

How is everyone? 

Twin mummies, Hugs and Lexi, how are you and your beautiful babies??!!

Lollipops, how are you and DB? Is she keeping you on your toes??!!!

Jelly B, how are you and Max down in Oz? Is it summer there yet? Not too long now until you move..eeek!!!

AFM, Im back in work unfortunately  . Its like Ive never been away and missing Noah terribly. He is loving nursery though so that makes it slightly easier. Im also having the longest cycle ever and AF has gone AWOL!! Had a bleed after stopping the medication after we lost the embryos but have not had anything since and currently on day 46!! This didnt happen on last failed cycle and have emailed clinic for some advice but not had a reply. I stupidly thought that maybe we had defied all odds and maybe they hadnt removed my tubes and we'd got pregnant but needless to say we are not!!! As I know we have all had our fair share of failed cycles, has anyone else experienced this (the long cycle not completely losing all common sense and thinking you had got pregnant with no tubes!! Lol!!!)

xxxx


----------



## lollipops

P.p - oh how the mind plays tricks hey !!! I hope your AF gets back into gear again. I do know that the 1st year after baby can throw everything out of sync. And thats without more tx thrown into the mix. Fingers crossed that once AF comes your cycle settles into a rhythm again. Its lovely to hear Noah is loving his nursery too, that must make the transition easier for you both  


Hows everyone else doing ? Weathers turned now & its getting chilly   well not for our jelly in oz !!! Lol.

We are fine. Darcey-Bella makes me smile every day. She can now make a whole host of animal noises which is super cute! 
She goes to my sisters on a Tuesday morning now as she's super clingy  to me & DH . So having some time away from me does us both good.  She's a constant ball of energy.  My word she wears me out. She's none stop all day. She has her nap and wakes up supercharged ! Lol. 
I must admit I really do love this age !!! Its incredible the speeed the learn and how funny they are ! We do get the normal toddletantrums but even they are funny ! Lol.
If I could churn babies out who are over 1 I would have loads of them !!! But I cant churn out babies nor babies over 1 !  Obviously ! Lol.

Anyway im mumbling on and I have a pile of DH's work shirts to get through ! Oh the joys !!! X


----------



## Jelly.B

Pp, sending   must be hard to be away from the little man   hope work ok! 

Lolli, you planning on going back to work?? 

All great here. Well SLIGHTLY sick of this rain! Roll on summer! I have put Max's name down at a nursery hehe, simply cause think its good to have that time apart, plus he LOVES being around other kids. Won't happen till next year tho. Must admit, will be nice to have a 'jelly day' hehe  

Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi  Jelly - not looking at working right now. But will go back to work someday. For now I am enjoying doing the job I've waited a lifetime for    I think by the time she's 2 I will plonk her in nursery and hopefully have a part time job. For now though I am happy it just being me and my girl


----------



## Jelly.B

Good for you lolli  
Not sure I will ever go back to work..... I'm simply too lazy  

Still raining here....... Getting depressing! All i want to do is go out for a walk!  

Wonder how our lovely hugs and lei is doing........    ^

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Happy Friday ladies


----------



## lollipops

Yay to the Happy Friday  

Weekends are Daddy on Duty in my house   which means mummy gets a little well earned rest  

Hope weather's perked up Jelly. Gorgeous sunny day here, just got back from our daily morning dog walk - my backs killing though as I carry DB in a back carrier and she's getting a tad too heavy these day's  


What's everyone's plans for weekend?


----------



## Jelly.B

Same in this house lolli   weekends daddy's in charge  

Sun, rain, sun, rain... Might as well live in the UK at this rate  

Tomoz going to have my engagement ring 'fixed'. Since I lost weight, funny enough, so has my fingers lol so it's sliding all over the place eeeekkkk. Then just packing all weekend, the joys lol. Oh might be going to BBQ Sunday depending on weather! 
Xxx


----------



## Dolphins

Remember me Jelly B and Lexi2011?

I had my baby boy called Nathan James, weighing 2Ib 15oz on 6th August 2013 (11 wks earlier then he was due on the 17th Oct. 2013).  I had an emergency section as my waters just broke at 29 weeks unexpectedly, and to say it was scary was an understatement.  Anyway, he wasn't breathing at birth, and had to be resuscitated for 20 mins. He has spent the last 9 weeks on the Neonatal Intensive Care Unit, and only came home last Sunday on the 6th Oct. 2013, so it has been eventful to say the least.

Anyway! Bye for now.

xx


----------



## lollipops

Dolfins -  oh wow - what an ordeal for you all. So very pleased to read that baby is home where he belongs now. I can't imagine the emotional roller coaster you have been on


----------



## lollipops

Hello !!!!  


How is everyone doing? 

Very quiet on here  

Hope everyone's ok ? 

X


----------



## Lexi2011

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well, sorry havent posted for ages. 

How's everyone doing? & of course your beautiful babies?

Dolphins - wow congrats, sounds like its been eventful but at least he's home now. 

All good with me, my boys are 13 weeks old now and are wonderful. Both sleepiong through the night now so great to get some sleep again although do tend to sleep with one eye open half the time ;-) 

Love to all - any news?? xxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Good morning everyone!

It has been very quiet on her lately...Im sorry I have been a bit awol, dont know where the time goes!!!

Lolli, love the pic of DB!! Gorgeous!! 

Lexi, glad to hear you are getting some sleep. It does help!! Cant believe your little boys are 13 weeks already!!! 

Hugs, Jelly how are you both? Jelly, have you moved yet? 

Well, Noah is one!! We took him to the Aquarium on his birthday and had a party for him and some of his little friends the following day! The poor thing has been really poorly since starting nursery so it was nice to have two days where he was well and able to enjoy the celebrations. 

Hope everyone else is well.

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  

How are you all? 
Lexi, glad to hear boys doing well   max was always such a good sleeper since birth. Very lucky! 
Lolli, how's little madam?
Pp, wow! 1year!!! Happy birthday to Noah  
Hugs, hope you ok  

Pp, yes I have moved and LOVE my new house   we are soooo happy here in Oz, cheesy I know but I couldn't wish for a better life   met so many lovely new friends too. 
Max has been poorly too for a few months and looks like he might need his adenoids out. Simple procedure but he's so little poor thing   oh well, if it solves his constant sinus, throat and ear issues then needs be! He had an ear infection last week and that wasn't much fun  
Summer here and it's LOVELY!!!! 

Hugs and kisses to all  
Xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Pp - wow that years flown by? Did you find the big day quite emotional. I know I did when DB turned 1. he enjoy looking at the fishies ? Darcey-B loves Sealife  

Lexi - oh you must soak up that much needed sleep ! I am sure you are !!! Just over 3 months old already - wow ! X

Jelly B - sorry to hear about poor max having his adenoids out. My sister had hers out when she was young. Hope hes better soon. Congratulations on house move ! X

Afm - lifes good at the mo. DB amazes me more each day - like a sponge soaking up everything !!! 
Getting prepared for xmas , almost done now thank god (and amazon !!!)
Hoping to buy a second house next year - so saving hard.
Got DB all kitted out for winter - but so far its been quite mild hasnt it. Hope we get some snow as I have spent a small fortune on a snowsuit  ! Lol

Love to all x


----------



## Jelly.B

Can't believe it's Xmas soon (ish)   
Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi jelly,
I know,it's 6 weeks to Xmas tomorrow I think!! I am ridiculously excited already!! 

We had a lovely weekend thanks, hope you did too? 

Is Max better? Poor thing suffering with his adenoids, I had to have mine out when I was little.

Lolli, yes Noah loved the aquarium! Especially when they were feeding the rays!!

Xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

P.S
Jelly, I meant to say, Max is a real cutie, I love love love those squidgy arms!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hahahahahaha think arms look rather fat in pic but think its more the pic rather then him, although they aren't skinny  

6weeks!! Wow!!!! Haven't even started xmas shiopping!  
We haven't removed them yet as waiting for a sleep study so time will tell. He's uch a happy baby though despite all the issues   
Xxx


----------



## lollipops

I was terrible last year . Barely got anything for xmas then 2 weeks before the big day I panicked ! And got quite stressed trying to sort presents out  
Thats why I've been super organised. 

Jelly - bless his chubby arms.....my niece had gorgeous chunky arms and legs too   DB had huge chunky legs at one point. But crawling soon burnt off that baby fat . I miss it though - loved her rolls   

Ive finally found a nursery I like. So DB will be going 1 day a week very soon. Once shes settled shes going to love it !!! X


----------



## (hugs)

Just to let you all know I'm still reading when I have chance.... lol my babies have never slept through yet so hence why I don't have a lot of time to post, and the fact I'm so busy with them we are just starting weaning   I love them both so much there 6 months next week time is flying, and all this talk of chrimbo makes me excited lol

Hope your all well ladies


----------



## Jelly.B

Lovely to hear from you hugs   bet hectic in your house   glad all good 

Lolli, hurrah on nursery!   max will be going one day a week from next year too hehe.... MUMMY TIME    
Xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hugs - my daughter didn't sleep through until she was 9 months so don't worry if they aren't yet sleeping through. A HV once said that its more common for under 1's not to sleep the entire night than for them to ! Hope your twins are enjoying some food   


Jelly - well I will be working half the day but the other half of nursery day will be mine........ but I know I will spend it cleaning & shopping ! Lol. But DB will love nursery - shes the perfect age for it now. X


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh exciting. What kind of work you going to do?  
Max at perfect age already but no spaces at mo. he loves being around other kids


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello all  

How's is everyone?  

Max been sick with some sort of virus (vomiting and fever) been a few hard days for sure but he's better now thank goodness   
Trying to be healthy before Xmas but caved last night and had a take away!   oh why does naughty food always taste so nice haha. Off to the gym now to work all those calories off!

Hugs to all


----------



## lollipops

Poor Max. We've had our fair share of sickness bug. Horrid things  
Glad he's better now 
Yes bad food tastes soooooooo good   I'm past caring at the min . I can't diet before xmas - there's too much lovely food to scoff.
Diet starts in Jan  

We are full of coughs and colds here   feeling yuk !!


----------



## Jelly.B

I wouldn't care too over winter IF it wasn't so darn hot and everyone walking around in skimpy tops and shorts     while I try and hide under mai dresses! Thank goodness they are 'in'


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi Everyone!

Just wanted to wish you all a magical Christmas and a happy new year!!! 

I hope everyone is well and all the little ones are ok? 

Jelly B, loving the mop of curls that Max has in his pic!!!

Lolli, is DB is more aware or Christmas this year?

Lexi and Hugs, hoping you are both getting some sleep?!

Noah is developing such a fab little personality!! He is definately a ladies man...all the staff at the nursery love him and he gives them all cuddles every day!! What a flirt!!! I am beyond excited about Christmas (my excuse is Im excited for Noah as well as hes still not aware of whats going on!!). 

Anyway, I hope you all have a lovely day and catch up soon

xxxxx


----------



## (hugs)

All good here my twins are 7 months already my boy is finally sleeping through but my girl well she is still up a few times boo lol

Just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas to you all hope your all well and your all excited for Xmas


----------



## Lexi2011

Merry Christmas lovely ladies, enjoy your scrumptious babies!

All good here, we've just started weaning so hoping they take to food.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi gang   


P.P - Noah sounds like a right little cheeky bum ! Loving the ladies already huh?! How cute ! I bet the nursery ladies love him for his cuddles   


Hugs - well done on getting one sleeping through. That in itself is fab. As for your little lady , well she will get there. My little lady was 9 months before she finally slept through the night. I swear boys are easier than girls !   


Jelly - how's max doing ? It's summer there now right ? My friends over in oz at the min and is bbq'ing on the beach on xmas day !  I'm not in the least bit jealous    


Hugs - how's things going your end Hun?    Any progress on the sleep ? X




Well almost xmas ladies ! For some of you it's your babies 1st xmas, enjoy it's a magical time! 
This is Darcey Bella's second xmas and we can't wait. She's going to love all the new toys santa's brought her ! I'm too excited !!! 
She started nursery about a month ago and is struggling being away from her Mamma. It's very tough leaving her there screaming for me    But we press on and last week she had her best session to date so I hope we've hit a turning point. Nursery has brought out some separation anxiety in her, she panics I'm going to leave her and follows me everywhere clawing at my legs wanting to be held. It's hard work ....but a common phase that most babies go through at 18 months , but I think nursery has just brought it on sooner. It's affected her sleep too which is a big bummer as she has been sleeping beautifully since 9 months, but we seem to have turned a coner the past  few nights, so I hope we will soon be back on track.




Anyway you all have these delightful toddler phases ahead of you! It doesn't get any easier, let me tell you !    But it certainly gets much more fun, the world definitely becomes a hilarious place when they start talking - god she cracks us up !   


Anyway, merry Christmas mummy's and babies ! And a happy healthy new year ! 


Lollipop x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello all  

Hope you all had a lovely Xmas  

Lolli, hope little madam is back on track with her sleep. Broken nights are the worst. Max has always been such a good sleeper from birth, but when it has happened it so hard, knocks you for six! 
I'm sure nursery will get easier too. All kids are so different. Max starts in January so let's see how that goes, but hoping not too bad since he goes to any strangers, even at airports, weirdo haha

Hugs, wow, hasn't time gone so quick! Like lolli says, sure little girlie will catch up soon too  

Pp, that's so sweet and just like Max! He LOVES cuddles!! He gives proper hugs too, makes me really teary at times lol. He was passing hugs all around the Xmas table the other day   most be from his dads side lol  

Lexi, go food time!!! It's a fun time for sure. Max eats what we eat now, think so important to introduce them to flavours early on too. He loves garlic, parsley, basil and all sorts lol. Have fun  

Summer here and LOVING it!! Had a few super hot days but nothing like last year.....yet anyway  
Max sooooooo close to walking, praying he will take his first steps before or on his birthday   come on little man  

Had a sleep study done on Max as he's been having a few issues and apparently he has mild sleep apnea. He stopped breathing 10times during the night. How that then is mild I don't know lol but looks like taking his adenoids out will hopefully solve everything so seeing dr in Jan. 

Lots of love to all. Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Omg He's 1     loving it!! He's  such an easy happy child! Couldn't asked for anything more! Wow. Millstone!!

Hope all is well with everyone xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Happy birthday Max!!!!      


Hope you all have a magical day !! 


Wait till he's walking - then the fun really starts !!!


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Happy happy birthday Max!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## (hugs)

Wow 1 already happy birthday Max hope its a magical one for you all hun Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  
How's things?? 

Lolli, how's madam doing at nursery now? Any better? Got a few friends here that's going through the same thing and it does get easier as you know  
What are you doing on your half day off?  

Pp, how's things?  

Lexi, how's weaning going? 

Hugs, is little girlie better at night now? 

Max has finally started nursery and he LOVES it   no separation issues here thats for sure. Very happy mummy  
And oh how I love my free Fridays!!   went to the cinema last Friday, DURING THE DAY! It's unheard of hehe. Secretly missing him tho!  
Weather here is fab. Not too hot. Started heading down to the beach with max first thing in the morning as a bit cooler for him. He loves water. Started swimming lessons. It's on Saturdays so it's dad and son time   
Got a vintage bike for my birthday and now got a child seat at back so max and I are often out on adventures to different parks and things. 

That's my little update    

Hope all is well with everyone  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hey girls - 


Hows things ? All had good xmases and new years? 

Hi jelly - bless little max loving nursery thats great. In hindsight I should of sent my little lady when she was younger as they adapt better but  couldn't bare to part from her !   she's fine now though and seems to enjoy it. She goes 1 full day a week now and a Tuesday morning to my sisters as I work now. Great for her and me !  
We have a bike and seat for madam. Its great fun. Although not using it now..... too cold here ! Brrrr !!! 
Must be lovely going on bike rides to the beach - bliss ! 
Hows Max's sleep apnea? My friends boy has been diagnosed with it - she worries sick as he stops breathing loads in his sleep. Hope your getting help for it  

Righto hope everyone's ok. Fill me in girls on things ! 

Off for a family day out to the zoo now ! Little lady is very excited ! X


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi lolli  
Yes prob better when they are smaller. Guess the way I look at it is at this stage so many people go back to work so children this age has to go nursery   plus I NEVER get a break as no family here to help, zero. Makes my head a bit   at times never getting a silent minute, or even the luxury of just popping out to grab a coffee   anyway, I do miss him BUT it's better for the both of us  

Yes little man has sleep apnea, stops breathing 10 times per hour when asleep! Scary stuff! Seeing a specialist on the 20th for check up and seeing what's next. Prob adenoids out. Hope your friend is ok! Know what it feels like and it isn't nice! 

Ohh the zoo, lovely! We went to a zoo a little while ago and max fed lots of kangaroos!! Was hilarious to watch. Loved it. They come right up to you, trying to snatch the bag of food you buy to feed them hehe
Have fun!! 
Xxxxx


----------

